# DIY 3D Aquarium Background?



## Dragonbeards

I have a 20G aquarium (~24LX16H) that I want to create a 3D background for, preferably with live/real items as opposed to fake (the tank is soon to be planted). I was thinking maybe something with driftwood attached, and live plants growing out of it. Also, it needs to be removable, in case I later decide that I don't want it in. Does anybody know how to make one of these?


----------



## Kurtfr0

I know there is a company that makes rocky backs out of foam? or something it looks real and it goes in the inside back of the tank.. I know its expensive..

as for doing it your self.. do you mean put stuff on the back glass? or outside the tank..


----------



## jones57742

Dragonbeards said:


> I have a 20G aquarium (~24LX16H) that I want to create a 3D background for, preferably with live/real items as opposed to fake (the tank is soon to be planted). I was thinking maybe something with driftwood attached, and live plants growing out of it. Also, it needs to be removable, in case I later decide that I don't want it in. Does anybody know how to make one of these?


Db: never tried this but thinking outside the envelope maybe.

I experimented with a fine plastic mesh which was purchased from a local hardware store as a skimmer for my weir overflow.

This mesh is pale white and I can envision wood and plants being attached to it with black or brown thread.

TR


----------



## Dragonbeards

Kurt: I am meaning to go inside the tank.

Jones: I will have to check up on that mesh.


Anyone know how to make rocky foam backs there self? Non permanent of course...


----------



## jones57742

Dragonbeards said:


> Anyone know how to make rocky foam backs there self? Non permanent of course...


Db: you got a link to or a photograph of a depiction of your words?

TR


----------



## Dragonbeards

Something sort of like this:


----------



## Kurtfr0

yeah, I've never heard of.. Well Don't recall anyone making there own, thats what that company made.. *nod sure of name*.

Cept it was Very realistic.

as for making it. I would .. Try to find a base, Not sure if sterofoam works. Or maybe a plastic Dunno. but thats where I would start..


----------



## balachel

you can go here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=99515 they are all different background people made like the one you want i think. and I've heard about using magnets for the back instead of silicone so you can take it out if you need to.


----------



## balachel

also you can buy some they are called back to nature modules, and are very expensive. and Styrofoam works well i was going to make one and started to but decided i didnt want it anymore.


----------

